# First Quiz goes Live



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The first Quiz has been added to the forum.

Please have a go, test it out. Before it goes fully public to the rest of the world we need to give it a good Heresy once over.

www.heresy-online.net/quiz.php


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

I'll give It a go!  
Although I REALLY don't know my fluff. :?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Perhaps some way of figuring out what the answers to the qeustions you got wrogn are?

And which you got right?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I can set it to display answers.

But that kinda encourages cheating. 

Sign up with a fluff screen name, copy the answers then score 100% with the real one.

I'm not saying everyone will do this but it's pointless even having the quiz if the top scorer cheated.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd leave it as-is.
I'm sure folks will try cheating anyhow, no need to encourage it.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I didn't know these scores are recorded.

I would not have put answers down randomly. I was looking for bugs. :\


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll have a look in the database Anph to see if I can reset your score on it.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Well i got 84% so pretty happy there, only dropped 4 questions. 2 i can guess but not sure on the other 2 though.


----------



## Prophaniti (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm the same as you Skuzz, 84%.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Number Two added guys.

If you think up some more questions PM them to me. I need another 50 for the 100 4 part intro quiz.


----------



## Farseer Ryan (Jan 25, 2007)

i suked horribly i only got like 38%.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ouch, only 64% on the first one. 72% on the second though.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

It says I got two wrong, but I don't believe it. There was only one I didn't outright know, and that's because that stupid Thousand Sons question has two answes the same.

Is the objective of the quiz to stop people from finishing it? It seems that the time limit prohibits a person of average 40K knowledge from getting more than a few right. Perhaps twenty seconds a question and an autosubmit on time-out are in order.

EDIT: Oh, and 92%.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

48% and 38%


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

72% on the second


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Good going Skcuzz.


If anyone notices any mistakes or dodgy questions let me know about them. It can all be editted.

Jez


----------

